# Forgot



## Thound

My wife and i both forgot Saturday was our 34th anniversary. Is that a cause for concern?


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening
Terrible - you must both atone for your mistake by having a lot of hot passionate sex next weekend.


----------



## soccermom2three

A little. Do you have a lot going on right now?


----------



## Thound

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> Terrible - you must both atone for your mistake by having a lot of hot passionate sex next weekend.


Yeah right. That ship has sailed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

soccermom2three said:


> A little. Do you have a lot going on right now?


Pretty busy. I took the week off and kept my 3 year old grandson. Then we forgot about a graduation party we were going to attend so we had to jump thru hoops to get there on time. My wife is always busy trying to help her mother (alzhimers)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herschel

Did you forget that your anniversary was the 4th, or did you forget that the 4th was Saturday. The first is pretty absurd, I mean, most couples think about it as it come rolling around at least once or twice. The second, considering you weren't planning anything, is reasonable.


----------



## jb02157

Not unless she's pissed off. Otherwise, no harm no foul.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Let me tell you how I read this comment from a woman, as if it was my wife.





soccermom2three said:


> A little.


She will never forget. She is very angry that I have not remembered such an important date and feels like I wish I never married her, or I could just forget about it because I thought it was a mistake to marry her.





soccermom2three said:


> Do you have a lot going on right now?


This is a test. If I answer correctly, I could save myself a huge amount of heartache and revenge. If I do not, I'm in for it big time, no matter how I try to make it up to her.



Yeah, I think you are boned. She won't let on, though. You won't even realize. No, I don't know how to fix it. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Thound said:


> Yeah right. That ship has sailed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK I'm going to risk seriously putting my foot into it. I personally don't remember the anniversary of my last speeding ticket, or my last broken bone. I've got to wonder if I would be too excited about remembering the anniversary of a dead marriage? Would I recall the date of a celebration I'm not invited to? 

Am I getting this all wrong or did you just say that you forgot the anniversary of a sexless marriage that would not be celebrated anyway?


----------



## Thound

Mr. Nail said:


> OK I'm going to risk seriously putting my foot into it. I personally don't remember the anniversary of my last speeding ticket, or my last broken bone. I've got to wonder if I would be too excited about remembering the anniversary of a dead marriage? Would I recall the date of a celebration I'm not invited to?
> 
> Am I getting this all wrong or did you just say that you forgot the anniversary of a sexless marriage that would not be celebrated anyway?


Technically its not a sexless marriage.


----------



## Mr. Nail

So there is a Chance . . . . .


----------



## Thound

Mr. Nail said:


> So there is a Chance . . . . .


Dumb and Dumber? Love that movie.

Neither of us are upset about it. In the past it would bother me, now i could care less.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I think what I am saying is that yes forgetting an anniversary is (or could be) an indication of how you value the relationship. Like many things the value of such an indicator depends on how you respond to it. If you think it is a problem then it is. If you think it is just you were busy, then that is probably true.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thound said:


> My wife and i both forgot Saturday was our 34th anniversary. Is that a cause for concern?


You both forgot... how about you both set a date to celebrate. 

At the very least, open a bottle of champagne with dinner at home.


----------



## citygirl4344

Personally I think you had a lot going on and you both forgot right? Someone asked if you didn't realize that Saturday was the day or you forgot the actual date.

I'd forgot about over analyzing it and take her out to dinner . I bet you both won't forget next years 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Thound

citygirl4344 said:


> Personally I think you had a lot going on and you both forgot right? Someone asked if you didn't realize that Saturday was the day or you forgot the actual date.
> 
> I'd forgot about over analyzing it and take her out to dinner . I bet you both won't forget next years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I did. We went to the local Dairy Queen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Congratulations!

But with the memory loss I doubt you remember this either...


----------



## BioFury

Thound said:


> Yeah right. That ship has sailed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's your answer.


----------



## alte Dame

My answer is 'yes,' this is cause for concern on several levels. If it were me, I would wonder why I wasn't concerned and try hard to understand the various ways in which this was an important sign (for the state of my marriage, for the state of my health), and then I would wake up the next morning and have to wrack my brain to reconstruct the entire issue in my head because it would have slipped my mind...

Some things are symbolic of the state of a relationship. Some are natural signs of getting older in an old marriage. (And is there a difference?)


----------



## Thound

BioFury said:


> There's your answer.


I was refering to the passionate part. She just isnt passionate after going thru menopause.


----------



## RainbowBrite

Deleted


----------



## Thound

RainbowBrite said:


> Based on your other comments on the thread, I think it is a cause for concern. :frown2:


Meh. I don't have too many more years on this rock anyway.


----------



## RainbowBrite

Deleted


----------



## Evinrude58

Get naked, Put a bow on your penis, and tell happy anniversary when she walks in the door!

If she balks, just say "yeah, I knew I wasn't getting laid, anyway."
F our anniversary. &#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

Evinrude58 said:


> Get naked, Put a bow on your penis, and tell happy anniversary when she walks in the door!
> 
> If she balks, just say "yeah, I knew I wasn't getting laid, anyway."
> F our anniversary. 😊
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dont think they make bows that small.


----------



## Thound

RainbowBrite said:


> Thound, you're making me sad. I wish you had a happier situation.


Please dont be sad. Im ok, i think its somewhat normal for a 30+ year marriage. Im not bummed anymore.


----------

